# Your buddy Ken Pham needs to be put on a leash!



## CT (May 28, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1199

He just walks onto the Kings board creating trouble.

To the mods...put him on a leash!!


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Just because he/she is a Lakerfan(we think) doesn't mean we(Laker board mods) have to warn him/her for posting flaming posts on <b>another board</b>. Mods of that board can do that just fine and I am sure they will.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Ken pham*

Well, someone needs to do something. Everyone on that board that is a Kings fan seems to whine and moan. They WILL cry the whole summer. I forget who, but one member made kind of a movivational post. Weird, very weird. 

And if you have something to say about someone, say it to them. Don't go crying to someone else. 

Every time a Laker fan stirs up trouble, they deservedly get warned. But on other forums, where people say "Lakers suck, Kobe's stupid." they don't get warned at all. Something is wrong here.:|


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Settle down X. You're allowed to make fun of other teams and their players on any board. Trust me you won't get in trouble for that. What you can't do, however, is attack fans(posters) of other teams.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Maybe becuase when you criticize people you call THEM losers and crybabies, but others actually stick to criticizing the Lakers TEAM and PLAYERS, not the fans.....

Don't worry about what we do on that board. Do I come in here and put down every assinine post? No, because this is the Lakers board. Mr. X, it seems like you are on a mission to right every wrong and correct every injustice that is done. You try to change everyone who has a different opinion about the Lakers and their success, but you go about it the wrong way. If a Kings fan disagrees with you they are automatically a "homer" or a "crybaby" or they are "jealous". Please cool it....

Also, ken pham has been dealt with...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

as much as i am new to this site...i think you people are takin this a bit overboard. did he use any profanity? no...did he offend anyone? I don't think so....

he might have just ticked off a couple kings' fans. but hey dont you call that a heated rivalry?

I could understand if you swear and stuff but all I could find from that was a laugh and a grin.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yeah damn right*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Maybe becuase when you criticize people you call THEM losers and crybabies, but others actually stick to criticizing the Lakers TEAM and PLAYERS, not the fans.....
> 
> Don't worry about what we do on that board. Do I come in here and put down every assinine post? No, because this is the Lakers board. Mr. X, it seems like you are on a mission to right every wrong and correct every injustice that is done. You try to change everyone who has a different opinion about the Lakers and their success, but you go about it the wrong way. If a Kings fan disagrees with you they are automatically a "homer" or a "crybaby" or they are "jealous". Please cool it....
> ...


Yeah KC, you're damn right I'm on a mission to make everything right. Recognize. Please don't try and be some kind of peace maker here.
And I'm angry because people start posts criticizing teams, and their fans. Take for instance, KC's post and my post on the Kings forum. We were clearly fed up because people were acting like morons. I just want people on this site to stop acting like a moron. Is that so wrong? :no:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if that is true then you will quit calling me a "crying baby" when all I said is Shaq is getting older and his body is wearing out....

Not everyone is going to think the Lakers are the greatest. Except it....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*KC*

Not everyone is going to agree with you and think that the Lakers suck, except that.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

can't we all just get along???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: KC*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Not everyone is going to agree with you and think that the Lakers suck, except that.



Find one quote where I said that the Lakers suck. Please quit putting words in my mouth.....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

yeah X, you can slow down on your post padding job. No one will beat you, so u know?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If he didn't post-pad he might only have around 20 posts.... j/k :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> can't we all just get along???


Yes, let's just all hug and agree that the Lakers are one of the greatest dynasties in history 

MVP, next time you have beef with the way a poster is action on your board you should PM that moderator.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> 
> 
> Yes, let's just all hug and agree that the Lakers are one of the greatest dynasties in history
> ...


The thread's already been taken care of now.
I'm sure a lot of Kings posters don't appreciate it when an idiot just comes in and starts trouble. It's very annoying. :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*HaHaHa,no*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> If he didn't post-pad he might only have around 20 posts.... j/k :laugh:


I've watched you the last two days. You've never made posts this fast. You're on some kind of mission to beat me aren't you. You're thinking...Oh I must beat Mr. X, must post, must stay online. You could be the biggest post-padder on this site. You went from like 370 yesterday afternoon, to 461 now. Don't talk crap about me when you do it. You HIPOCRIT!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ThEMvP *
> 
> 
> The thread's already been taken care of now.
> I'm sure a lot of Kings posters don't appreciate it when an idiot just comes in and starts trouble. It's very annoying. :upset:


I think both the Laker mods & the Kings mods do a good job and they are responsible only for the forums they are a mod at.

In general, calling some *unspecified* poster(s) *idiot(s)* isn't going to be looked at in the best light. One can *always* find other adjectives to use when *frustrated*.

If anyone has a problem with another poster, please pm the mod of whatever forum the problem is located at. The mods all try to be fair, reasonable, and make all posters feel as though their contributions are meaningful.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: HaHaHa,no*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> I've watched you the last two days. You've never made posts this fast. You're on some kind of mission to beat me aren't you. You're thinking...Oh I must beat Mr. X, must post, must stay online. You could be the biggest post-padder on this site. You went from like 370 yesterday afternoon, to 461 now. Don't talk crap about me when you do it. You HIPOCRIT!!!


How can you call someone something and not know how to spell it....?  

Oh yeah, I'm on some secret mission to beat you. I'm totally against you in everything I do. My whole day is spent revolving around my post count.... I can't function if I don't have more posts than Mr. X...

Geez, I know at your young age, your post count may make you feel secure, but I don't really care. The fact is, I was drawn into several good debates yesterday that forced me to post multiple times on one subject. Yeah, that means that they aren't really the one word variety. I also had a lot of fun on the ugly NBA players thread. Why am I even explaining this to you? Most of the day you follow me around like a lost puppy and call me a "crybaby" or a "homer". 

Just realize that I don't spend as much time thinking about these things as much as you obviously do....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, take it easy.

X, I admit I did want to beat you in post count. But why do u care KC's post count tho? Coz you care too rite?

It's okay to be a true post padder as long as no profanity, baiting, and insults involved.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread has run it's course. Guys we have a nice feature at this site. It's called <b>PM</b>. Use it.

<i>*Clank*</i>


----------

